# Tank Inventory Phone App?



## WaWaZat (Dec 27, 2007)

Are there any good tank inventory phone apps avail? The only one I find that seems like it MAY do what I want is AquaPlanner Pro. But perhaps does more than I need it to. I just want to keep a log of plant & fish stock including the following info; purchase date; vendor; price, species name; size when purchased.


----------



## ha77 (Dec 8, 2016)

Apple or Android?


----------



## Heatherbee (Oct 19, 2016)

I use a free one called Aquarium Note on android and I really like it! It has more than I need but is customizable. I tried a handful and that's the one I liked the most


----------



## BuckeyeTez (May 10, 2016)

Any good iOS apps?


----------



## WaWaZat (Dec 27, 2007)

iPhone


----------



## ha77 (Dec 8, 2016)

The "Good Ones" are paid apps unfortunately. I have yet to find a decent free app on IOS. Any developers out there?? *Hint hint*


----------



## WaWaZat (Dec 27, 2007)

I don't mind paying if I know it does what I want. Any idea what will track purchases, names & dates of fish & plant stock?


----------

